# New Fourtitude DTM Spotter's Guide Courtesy of Designer Andy Blackmore



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fourtitude.com, Ten-Tenths and Andy Blackmore Design have produced a 2007 DTM Spotter's Guide, in preparation for this weekend's UK round of the German series at the Brands Hatch course in the UK.
* Full Story *


----------

